

Former Executive Board Member of SAP promotes the electrical car with $200 mio. Venture money - Basti
http://4.78.165.100/projectbetterplace/event/rnm.asp?link=150kOD.ram
He is promoting nothing really new, but this is the first time I take it seriously!
======
staunch
News.YC Bug: IP from the submission URL is reversed.

